# Cheapest place to buy MRE's?



## LTE

We are planning to go camping this fall and thought I would bring along some MREs for a few meals.

Who has them cheap?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Cheap and good don't seem to be congruent when considering MRE's, plus feeding  family would be cheaper using some of the dried meal options for a family vs. individual MRE's per person. Not to mention the calories in MRE's are way above what the normal person's activity levels are for daily consumption.

From my understanding, unless you are buying a case of Mil Spec MRE's selling individual packets is now illegal (not for re-sale). A case can get quite expensive, there are civilian equivalent MRE's available as individual packets or by the case, but those too are not cheap.


----------



## BreamReaper

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheap and good don't seem to be congruent when considering MRE's, plus feeding  family would be cheaper using some of the dried meal options for a family vs. individual MRE's per person. Not to mention the calories in MRE's are way above what the normal person's activity levels are for daily consumption.
> 
> From my understanding, unless you are buying a case of Mil Spec MRE's selling individual packets is now illegal (not for re-sale). A case can get quite expensive, there are civilian equivalent MRE's available as individual packets or by the case, but those too are not cheap.



Nail has been hit dead on head  Im with Mig.


----------



## LTE

I am looking for a case.  The kids can split a meal.  Plus we normally use the other items like crackers, desserts, etc for another day.  So we are not eating an entire meal at one sitting.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Sportsmans guide has a case of civilian MREs for about $62.00...

Google or Bing MREs and you can find lots of online sources....
I believe Cheaper than Dirt sells them also......


----------



## NatureNut

LTE where you at in Macon? I live in Ft Valley  I have a case of MRE's you can have .......or if you are one of those people who dont want anyone to give them anything just give me what you think is fair ......


----------



## groundhawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheap and good don't seem to be congruent when considering MRE's, plus feeding  family would be cheaper using some of the dried meal options for a family vs. individual MRE's per person. Not to mention the calories in MRE's are way above what the normal person's activity levels are for daily consumption.
> 
> From my understanding, unless you are buying a case of Mil Spec MRE's selling individual packets is now illegal (not for re-sale). A case can get quite expensive, there are civilian equivalent MRE's available as individual packets or by the case, but those too are not cheap.



It is not illegal to sale individual MRE's.  I have seen them for sale by the case or packet at Fort Benning and Fort Rucker.  The single meals were $7.00 each.


----------



## Whiteeagle

Walmart in Newnan and LaGrange Ga has civilian MRE's in the Sporting Goods area. Also, check out Bass Pro and the other sporting goods stores in Macon! And NO, it is NOT illigal to sell indivual meals, lots of pawn shops have surplus military MRE's as well as some Sporting Goods Stores, and you can pick out the meals you like best!


----------



## PappyHoel

eBay for military mre, but make sure the seller displays the expiration date.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Mre&_sacat=0&_from=R40

There's a couple buy it now that IMO are a good price at $50 each.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

groundhawg said:


> It is not illegal to sale individual MRE's.  I have seen them for sale by the case or packet at Fort Benning and Fort Rucker.  The single meals were $7.00 each.



PX's don't count. 



> TO: ALL SELLERS OF OPERATIONAL RATION ITEMS ON EBAY
> 
> FROM: OFFICE OF OPERATIONAL RATIONS SECURITY
> 
> This e-mail is being sent to all sellers of Operational Ration Items on Ebay. This is a request for the voluntary termination of all sales of Operational Ration items and is being sent with the knowledge of the Defense Criminal Investigation Service (DCIS), the Ebay Fraud Investigations Team, and the Ebay Infringing Item Legal Department. Immediate auction termination is requested based on the rationale presented below:
> 
> 1. All Operational Rations are procured by the Defense Logistics Agency with taxpayer dollars and are Government owned until consumed by authorized personnel or disposed of if appropriate. *RESALE IS STRICTLY PROHIBITED*.
> 
> 2. *Sale to and use/disposition by unauthorized personnel is a violation of Operational Rations Security*. The potential for adulteration by unauthorized personnel is an unnecessary threat presented by the auction sales of Operational Ration items to unknown/unauthorized persons and such sales will be investigated and terminated.
> 
> 
> The VOLUNTARY TERMINATION of subject auctions on Ebay (or other on-line auction sites) is hereby requested by the Office of Operational Rations Security, Defense Supply Center Philadelphia, Defense Logistics Agency, Department of Defense. Your cooperation in this extremely important matter is greatly appreciated and your voluntary termination of Government Owned Operational Rations auctions is anticipated. Any infringing auctions which remain after formal notification of sellers will be identified and acted upon by appropriate Ebay personnel or referred to DCIS for further investigation. Questions may be addressed to the official e-mail address below. Again, your cooperation is appreciated.
> 
> Office of Operational Rations Security
> Technical & Quality Assurance Program Manager
> Operational Rations Business Unit
> Defense Supply Center Philadelphia
> DSCP-HR
> (sender removed)@dscp.dla.mil


----------



## r.carreker

somebody on the outdoors trader had some for sale


----------



## Shug

Have sons in the military that brings home all they don't eat


----------



## groundhawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PX's don't count.



You are not likly to find at a PX.  Need to be shopping at the Commissary.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Ebay, the civilian ones are not worth eating. look for paying a good penny for the mil spec rations, $55 but $30 shipping on a case. also you may find 1 or 2 at a gun show.


----------

